# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Neue Forumsversion auf downhill-board.com

## noox

Die nächsten Tage - eventuell sogar schon heute Nacht - werde ich die Forumsoftware auf die aktuellste Version updaten. 

Also nicht wundern, falls ihr mal vorübergehend nicht auf die Downhill-Rangers-Seiten zugfreifen könnt. Das betrifft nicht nur das Forum sondern auch die Fotogalerie und die anderen Seiten auf downhill-rangers.com und dh-rangers.com.

Falls euch nach dem Update Fehler auffallen, könnt ihr die gerne hier reinschreiben.

Augenscheinlichste Neuerung ist ein moderneres Layout, das ich an die Rangers-Farben angepasst habe. Ansonsten gibt's nicht allzuviel Neues. Diese Version unterstütz allerdings ein Mobile-Skin für Smartphones bzw. andere kleinere Displays und eine Facebook-Integration (Login mit Facebook-Login). Beides muss ich aber noch testen bevor ich es aktiviere. 

Intern laufen die Rangers-Seiten jetzt mit UTF-8 (Unicode). Es sollte dann hoffentlich keine Probleme mehr mit Sonderzeichen geben, wie sie zuvor vorallem in der Foto-Galerie aufgetreten sind. Kann aber sein, dass nach der Umstellung dort oder da noch ein Fehler diesbezüglich auftaucht. 

Die Integration der Forumssoftware mit den Rangers-Seiten sollte jetzt einfacher gestaltet sein, sodass nicht mehr so viele Anpassungen für ein Update notwendig sein sollten. Ich hoffe, daher in Zukunft regelmäßiger updaten zu können, damit neue Features schneller für euch verfügbar sind.

Hier eine Preview:

Forum-Startleiste

Thread-Liste

----------


## noox

So, endlich fertig - großteils zumindest. 8 Tag und über 70 Stunden anpassen und jetzt updaten.

Und heute Nacht hätte ich noch fast einen Stres bekommen. Hat schon lange nicht mehr so gefeigelt bei einem Update. 

Blöderweise ist der Server so installiet, dass die Platte für das Temp-Verzeichnis so klein ist (500 MB). Deswegen hat dann die Datenbank für die Datenbankoperationen ewig gebraucht. Da aber keine Fehlermeldung gekommen ist, habe ziemlich lange gebraucht, und darauf draufzukommen. Sonst hätte ich noch ein paar Stunden warten müssen  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Zwei Anmerkungen:


Heute Vormittag finde beim Server-Provide Wartungsarbeiten statt. Es kann daher zwischendurch zu Ausfällen kommen. Ist etwas blöd, da der Server in Amerika steht und so die nächtlichen Wartungsarbeiten dann am Vormittag sind.Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ziemlich viele Gäste online sind, aber relativ wenig registrierte User. Außerdem hat ein User auf Facebook geschrieben, dass er sich nicht anmelden kann. Allerdings hat er das dann wieder gelöscht. Falls ihr Probleme mit dem Anmelden habt, schreibt mir bitte ein Mail an bike a-t downhill-rangers dot com. Idealerweise mit einer Fehlerbeschreibung.

----------


## Laubfrosch

Was ich öfters hab ist dieses "angemeldete bleiben" problem, wenn ich das nicht einricht, komm ich nieeee im leben in mein kontrollzentrum bzw. eingeloggtn zustand.

----------


## noox

> Was ich öfters hab ist dieses "angemeldete bleiben" problem, wenn ich das nicht einricht, komm ich nieeee im leben in mein kontrollzentrum bzw. eingeloggtn zustand.


Welchen Browser verwendest du? Hattest du das vor dem Update auch schon.

Ich muss zugeben, dass der Login- und Logout-Vorgang etwas umständlich ist, da die Seite auf 3 Urls aufgeteilt ist. Und selbst verwende ich meist "eingeloggt bleiben". Muss mal das andere auch testen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

das hab ich immer und im gelben forum genauso.  firefox sowie opera.

----------


## grunzl

unter firefox passiert das, wenn in den einstellungen/datenschutz "Die Chronik löschen, wenn Firefox geschlossen wird" akitiviert ist.

----------


## Laubfrosch

auch wenn ich den browser zwischendurch gar net zu mach?
das problem ist, wenn ich nicht den haken setze (was ich auf arbeit ungern mach) kann ich mich GAR nicht anmelden.

----------


## noox

> unter firefox passiert das, wenn in den einstellungen/datenschutz "Die Chronik löschen, wenn Firefox geschlossen wird" akitiviert ist.


Ich verwende das nicht, aber da du das hier erwähnst, gehe ich davon aus, dass dabei nicht nur die Chronik (besuchte Seiten), sondern auch die dazugehörenden Cookies gelöscht werden. Damit ist klar, dass "Autologin" nicht funktionieren kann. 




> auch wenn ich den browser zwischendurch gar net zu mach?
> das problem ist, wenn ich nicht den haken setze (was ich auf arbeit ungern mach) kann ich mich GAR nicht anmelden.


Beim Login wird ganz kurz zwischen den 3 Rangers-Domains im Kreis geschaltet. Damit die Cookies auf allen 3 Seiten gesetzt werden können. Unter Umständen gibt es eine Sicherheitseinstellung, die beim Wechseln einer Seite sofort die Session-Cookies der vorhergehenden Seite löscht. Das würde es erklären. Allerdings wäre mir so eine Einstellung neu. Bei Logout werden auch wieder auf allen 3 Seiten die Cookies gelöscht. 

Aber prinzipiell kann das alles mögliche sein. Ich muss noch mehr testen. Allerdings bin ich jetzt seit weit über 24h wach und hab die meiste Zeit vorm Computer verbracht. Gar so viel Sinnvolles werde ich vor'm Schlafengehen nicht mehr zusammenbringen. 

Ich schreib's mal auf die ToDo-Liste.

----------


## grunzl

> auch wenn ich den browser zwischendurch gar net zu mach?
> das problem ist, wenn ich nicht den haken setze (was ich auf arbeit ungern mach) kann ich mich GAR nicht anmelden.


hab jetzt alles durchprobiert. ich kann mich nur dann garnicht anmelden, wenn ich keine cookies akzeptiere, egal ob mit oder ohne autologin. sonst klappts immer.

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Soeben wurde bemerkt, dass das "Registriert seit" Datum bei der Anzeige in den Threads nicht stimmt. Zeigt bei allen Usern "1970-01-01" an. In den Userprofilen wird es allerdings richtig dargestellt.

edit: Gerade noch bemerkt. Bei meinem eigenen User zeigt er in den Threads manchmal(!) das richtige Datum an. Sonst überall "1970-01-01". Vielleicht läuft irgendeine Datenbankabfrage da noch nicht ganz reibungslos.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich bin eben ein spezialfall..

----------


## noox

> Soeben wurde bemerkt, dass das "Registriert seit" Datum bei der Anzeige in den Threads nicht stimmt. Zeigt bei allen Usern "1970-01-01" an. In den Userprofilen wird es allerdings richtig dargestellt.
> 
> edit: Gerade noch bemerkt. Bei meinem eigenen User zeigt er in den Threads manchmal(!) das richtige Datum an. Sonst überall "1970-01-01". Vielleicht läuft irgendeine Datenbankabfrage da noch nicht ganz reibungslos.


Hab's schon gelesen - aber danke für die Erinnerung.




> ich bin eben ein spezialfall..


 Mit Opera hatte ich jetzt auch eine seltsame Fehler. Außerdem finden sich im Serverlog noch einige. Also da könnte schon noch wo ein Problem sein. Z.B. sollte man ja nach dem Einloggen auf die Seite zurückgelangen, von der man sich eingeloggt hat - das funktioniert aber nicht mehr - man kommt immer (oder häufig) auf die Startseite.

Naja, im Großen und Ganzen funktionierts. Bei meinem Testsystem kann ich zwar eine Woche lang rumklicken, aber einige Fehler findet man erst, wenn hunderte User drauf sind, oder man wirklich praktische Dinge macht.

Jetzt kann ich halt die nächsten Tage noch die 20-30 Dinge korrigieren und ausbessern, die mir noch aufgefallen sind bzw. die, die ich sowieso noch auf der ToDo-Liste hatte.

----------


## Marvin Tille

Die Anzahl der Posts pro User werden anscheinend falsch angezeigt

----------


## Poison :)

stimmt scho  :Wink:  noox hat erst 17  :Smile:

----------


## Savage

Das Forum ist seit dem Update bei mir in der Firma nicht mehr gesperrt haha  :Mr. Yellow:   :Mrgreen:

----------


## DasMatti

gibts jetzt bei den "neuen themen" nicht mehr die funktion "alle themen als gelesen makieren" oder find ich den einfach nicht mehr?

----------


## grunzl

> gibts jetzt bei den "neuen themen" nicht mehr die funktion "alle themen als gelesen makieren" oder find ich den einfach nicht mehr?


gibts eh noch. oben links in der dunklen leiste, neben "Neue Posts" usw

----------


## Domi9189

Bei Benachrichtigungs-Mails über neue Posts in einem Abonierten Thread funktioniert der Link nicht mehr bzw. wird in Outlook nicht als Link angezeigt.

----------


## noox

> Bei Benachrichtigungs-Mails über neue Posts in einem Abonierten Thread funktioniert der Link nicht mehr bzw. wird in Outlook nicht als Link angezeigt.


Danke. Wundert mich, dass das noch nicht früher gekommen ist.  :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

bei den posts und dem ranger rating (grün) passt was ned

----------


## noox

Danke!

Damit nicht alles kommt, was ich eh schon gesehen habe. Momentan habe ich Folgendes auf der Liste:
Link in der E-Mail-Benachrichtigung fehltRanger Rating doppelt. (vermutlich blende ich auch die Rating-Power aus)Registrierungsdatum beim User im ThreadPost-Anzahl beim User im ThreadAnhänge doppeltLogin ohne Autologin (Opera, Firefox)?"403 Permission denied" mit Opera auf dh-rangers.comFehler bei der Galerie-Suche (vermutlich schon beseitigt)E-Mail-Benachrichtigung falsch codiert (bei Benachrichtigung von Post von Dh-Rooky)Galerie Signaturen (Anführungszeichen, Umlaute)Tags/Suche in Galerie: Alter Bug mit '-'.
Zusätzlich einige interne Fehler (in den Logs).

Außerdem ev.:

Signatur SchriftgrößeProbleme mit Tabellen-Ansicht von "Wer ist online" (wenn Browserfenster schmal)Anzeigeprobleme auf Startseite (wenn Browserfenster schmal)Anzeigeprobleme bei "Was ist neu" (wenn Browserfenster schmal)Anzeigeprobleme Threadliste (wenn Browserfenster schmal)Signature so weit unten wenn kurzer Post und links viele User-Infos.
Features aktivieren/testen:

Login via Facebook Account, Like ThreadsMobile Skin - Style optimiert für Smartphones etc.

Schon gefixt:

Anhänge nicht als ThumbnailFehler bei der Galerie-Suche

----------


## Poison :)

:Way To Go:

----------


## noox

> Das Forum ist seit dem Update bei mir in der Firma nicht mehr gesperrt haha


Das finde ich ja ziemlich strange  :Wink:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

Mir wird bei den Fotos ein interner Serverfehler 500 gemeldet...

----------


## noox

Danke! Gefixt.

----------


## Sethimus

Noox kannst du oben in der navi wieder en direktlink zum user kontrollzentrum setzen?

----------


## noox

Der Link ist jetzt rechts oben beim Login. Unterhalb deines Usernamens. Der sollte doch funktionierten, oder?

Kann aber sein, dass ich das Navi-Menü noch etwas überarbeite.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

mir ist noch was aufgefallen:
und zwar, du hast ein video im Thread "3 km Jump- und Anlieger-Strecke am Semmering" hoch geladen.
Laubfrosh sein video spielt ohne probleme ab, bei deinem öffnet sich bei mir (firefox) ein neuer tab und fangt gleichzeitig an zu spielen.
und wenn man in das video klicken will, offnet sich erneut ein neuer tab...

----------


## noox

> mir ist noch was aufgefallen:
> und zwar, du hast ein video im Thread "3 km Jump- und Anlieger-Strecke am Semmering" hoch geladen.
> Laubfrosh sein video spielt ohne probleme ab, bei deinem öffnet sich bei mir (firefox) ein neuer tab und fangt gleichzeitig an zu spielen.
> und wenn man in das video klicken will, offnet sich erneut ein neuer tab...


Ja ist mir auch aufgefallen. Bin jetzt aber auf den Fehler draufgekommen: Ich hatte das Video zuerst als Link eingefügt, da ich dachte, es wird automatisch als Video eingebunden. Allerdings muss man das explizit über den Video-Button machen (oder Video-BB-Code eintragen). Jedenfalls war jetzt der Video-Code auch mit einem Link-Tag umgeben, und so hat das ganze Video als Link gegolten. Einfach Link entfernen, dann passt's.

----------


## cliomare

HILFE! Wenn ich etwas poste, wird nur ein minimaler Teil angezeigt.
Bsp: https://www.downhill-board.com/61571...118#post747118
Egal ob aktueller IE oder FF 3.6.

Weiters werden mir im FF Umlaute nicht richtig angezeit. Bsp: für anstelle von "f

----------


## cliomare

...anstelle von "f  
kann nicht mal mehr dieses post beenden. oben sollte "f

----------


## Poison :)

bitte unbedingt unter den aktuellen thread/unter direkt antworten auch die navi-zeile setzen die darüber ist

bsp.

 Forum--Off Bike--Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board--Neue Forumsversion auf downhill-board.com

wenns das auch darunter gibt fällt die navigation um einiges leichter!

----------


## cliomare

...


oben sollte f

----------


## Poison :)

noch was, hab bei jedem post einen ziemlich großen weißanteil/leerzeilen darunter

----------


## noox

> HILFE! Wenn ich etwas poste, wird nur ein minimaler Teil angezeigt.
> Bsp: https://www.downhill-board.com/61571...118#post747118
> Egal ob aktueller IE oder FF 3.6.
> 
> Weiters werden mir im FF Umlaute nicht richtig angezeit. Bsp: für anstelle von "f


Kannst du mal schauen, welche Sprache du am Forum eingestellt hast? (Rechts unten.) Scheinbar bricht das Posten immer bei Umlauten um. Außerdem habe ich die Benachrichtigung für deine Mail mit dem falschen Zeichensatz bekommen. 

Kann es sein, dass du Englisch eingestellt hast? Probiere mal auf "Deutsch (Rangers)" zu stellen. 

Wenn das nicht hilft: Beim Posten vorübergehend keine Umlaute verwenden. Welchen Browser verwendest du? Version? Sprache? Irgendwas stimmt mit der Zeichencodierung nicht.

----------


## noox

> bitte unbedingt unter den aktuellen thread/unter direkt antworten auch die navi-zeile setzen die darüber ist
> 
> bsp.
> 
>  Forum--Off Bike--Klatsch & Tratsch - Kaffeekränzchen--Gerüchteküche
> 
> bzw über diesem thread:
> 
> Forum--Off Bike--Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board--Neue Forumsversion auf downhill-board.com
> ...


Ja, das hast du beim letzten Update auch bemängelt. Werd's wieder hinzufügen. 




> noch was, hab bei jedem post einen ziemlich großen weißanteil/leerzeilen darunter


Ja, das stört mich auch. Moderne Web-Designer - wollen sogenanntes tabellenloses Layout und dann bringen sie es nicht hin  :Wink:  Das Blöde ist dass die Signatur erst anfängt, wo links die User-Info aufhört  :Wink:

----------


## noox

*Update
* 
ToDo:
Link in der E-Mail-Benachrichtigung fehltRanger Rating doppelt. (vermutlich blende ich auch die Rating-Power aus)Registrierungsdatum beim User im ThreadPost-Anzahl beim User im ThreadAnhänge doppeltLogin ohne Autologin (Opera, Firefox). (Eventuell gefixt)Zeichencodierung
E-Mail-Benachrichtigung falsch codiert (bei Benachrichtigung von Post von Dh-Rooky)Neue Posts hören bei Umlaut auf (cliomare)Galerie Signaturen (Anführungszeichen, Umlaute)
Zusätzlich einige interne Fehler (in den Logs).

Außerdem ev.:

Signatur SchriftgrößeProbleme mit Tabellen-Ansicht von "Wer ist online" (wenn Browserfenster schmal)Anzeigeprobleme auf Startseite (wenn Browserfenster schmal)Anzeigeprobleme bei "Was ist neu" (wenn Browserfenster schmal)Anzeigeprobleme Threadliste (wenn Browserfenster schmal)Signature so weit unten wenn kurzer Post und links viele User-Infos.Breadcrumb-Leiste (Navigation) am Thread-EndeOpera Doppel-Top Banner
Features aktivieren/testen:

Login via Facebook Account, Like ThreadsMobile Skin - Style optimiert für Smartphones etc.

Schon gefixt:

Bugfix Fehler in der Suche in der Galerie?Bugfix: '-' im Suchstring oder TagBugifx: Quick-Edit und E-Mail-AdressenBugfix: DH-Rangers News: Im Opera kein Zugriff möglich.Bugfix: Login-Form: Javascript war nicht korrekt eingebunden.dh-rangers.com/downhill-rangers.com: Unicode

----------


## Poison :)

> Ja, das hast du beim letzten Update auch bemängelt. Werd's wieder hinzufügen. 
> 
> 
> Ja, das stört mich auch. Moderne Web-Designer - wollen sogenanntes tabellenloses Layout und dann bringen sie es nicht hin  Das Blöde ist dass die Signatur erst anfängt, wo links die User-Info aufhört



ok, danke!

dann hau das ranger rating wirklich raus, dann wirds schonmal deutlich kürzer!

lg

----------


## georg

Renomme-Modifikator tät ich raushaun. Ist unnötig das anzuzeigen finde ich.

KANNST DU DIE ALTEN SMILEYS AKTIVIEREN??? Für die neuen brauch ich a) eine Bildschirmlupe und b) jemanden der mir das dritte Pixel von rechts interpretiert, damit ich weiß ob das Smiley lacht, weint oder einfach nur dumm schaut.  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Poison :)

die alten sind zum teil drin...  :Lol:  
also entweder nur alt oder nur neu, wenn neu dann größer+schöner  :Wink:   :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## cliomare

Hallo,
verwende Firefox 3.6 deutsch bzw. den aktuellen IE deutsch. Das Problem mit den abbrechenden Posts bestand bei beiden, die falsche Anzeige der Umlaute nur beim FF.

DANKE für den Tip mit der Spracheinstellung, hat tatsächlich daran gelegen. Jetzt funktioniert alles! 

ÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖööööööööö  öööööÄäääääääääääääääääüü  üüüüüüüüüüüüü

----------


## noox

> DANKE für den Tip mit der Spracheinstellung, hat tatsächlich daran gelegen. Jetzt funktioniert alles! 
> ÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖööööööööö  öööööÄäääääääääääääääääüü  üüüüüüüüüüüüü


Welche Spracheinstellung hattest du? Da muss ich nämlich dann das Sprachfile noch austauschen.

----------


## noox

> Renomme-Modifikator


Du verwendest gar nicht die "Du (Rangers)" als Sprache? Und ich hab extra die Denglisch-Version gemacht, weil ihr beim letzten Update lieber Thread und Posts als Themen und Beiträge wolltet  :Wink:

----------


## Sethimus

> Der Link ist jetzt rechts oben beim Login. Unterhalb deines Usernamens. Der sollte doch funktionierten, oder?
> 
> Kann aber sein, dass ich das Navi-Menü noch etwas überarbeite.


oh, ic  :Wink:

----------


## noox

*Update
* 
*ToDo*:
Login ohne Autologin (Opera, Firefox). (Eventuell gefixt)Galerie Signaturen (Anführungszeichen, Umlaute)Einige interne Fehler (in den Logs).Downhill-Rangers Marktplatz: QuotierungDownhill-Rangers Marktplatz: Thumbnails

*Außerdem ev.*:

Signatur SchriftgrößeProbleme mit Tabellen-Ansicht von "Wer ist online" (wenn Browserfenster schmal)Anzeigeprobleme auf Startseite (wenn Browserfenster schmal)Anzeigeprobleme bei "Was ist neu" (wenn Browserfenster schmal)Anzeigeprobleme Threadliste (wenn Browserfenster schmal)Signature so weit unten wenn kurzer Post und links viele User-Infos.Breadcrumb-Leiste (Navigation) am Thread-EndeOpera Doppel-Top Banner
*
Features aktivieren/testen*:

Login via Facebook Account, Like ThreadsMobile Skin - Style optimiert für Smartphones etc.

*Fixes #1:*

Bugfix Fehler in der Suche in der Galerie?Bugfix: '-' im Suchstring oder TagBugifx: Quick-Edit und E-Mail-AdressenBugfix: DH-Rangers News: Im Opera kein Zugriff möglich.Bugfix: Login-Form: Javascript war nicht korrekt eingebunden.dh-rangers.com/downhill-rangers.com: Unicode
*
Fixes #2*

Bugfix: Link in der E-Mail-Benachrichtigung fehltBugfix Posts:
Ranger Rating doppelt. (vermutlich blende ich auch die Rating-Power aus)Registrierungsdatum beim User im ThreadPost-Anzahl beim User im ThreadAnhänge doppeltBugfix: Zeichencodierung (war bei Englischer Sprache falsch eingestellt)
E-Mail-Benachrichtigung falsch codiert (bei Benachrichtigung von Post von Dh-Rooky)Neue Posts hören bei Umlaut auf (cliomare)Komprimieren von css, js, php, Dateien für Schnelleres Laden.Lightbox für Anhänge aktiviert.Ranger Rating-Power ausgeblendet.Social-Bookmarking-Links ausgeblendet.Posthöhe verkleineren, wenn kurzer Post.Minimale-Fenster-Breite (minimal 800 px für Forum ohne rechte Spalte)Bugfix: Layoutproblem bei Post mit WerbungLayout Wallpaper Ads auf Forum

----------


## cliomare

> Welche Spracheinstellung hattest du? Da muss ich nämlich dann das Sprachfile noch austauschen.



Im Forum war Englisch aktiviert, meine Programme sind die deutsche Version.

----------


## Sethimus

btw top dass man endlich wieder bilder per img tag einfuegen kann!  :Thumb Up:

----------


## noox

> btw top dass man endlich wieder bilder per img tag einfuegen kann!


Ja, die Sperre habe ich rausgehaut, weil der Copyright-Verletzungsvorfall ist ziemlich lange her. 

Trotzdem: Keine fremden Bilder einfügen, wenn ihr nicht die Berechtigung dazu habt.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

Mir is aufgefallen, dass wenn ich eine PM bekomme, mir dies nur im Kontrollzentrum angezeigt wird und nicht so wie früher, schon auf der Startseite vom Forum...

----------


## noox

> Mir is aufgefallen, dass wenn ich eine PM bekomme, mir dies nur im Kontrollzentrum angezeigt wird und nicht so wie früher, schon auf der Startseite vom Forum...


 Normalerweise gibt es dafür im Header-Bereich noch einen Link wo auch die neuen Nachrichten angezeigt werden. Kann sein, dass ich das nochmals woanders einbaue. Es gibt aber für PMs noch zwei weiter Benachrichtigungs-Optionen.

Unter Kontrollzentrum -> Einstellungen ändern -> Private Nachrichten:

E-Mail-Benachrichtigung bei neuen Privaten Nachrichten.Popup-Fenster bei einer neuen Privaten Nachricht.

----------


## grisch

kann man posts jetzt nicht mehr bewerten oder check ich grad was ned?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

> Normalerweise gibt es dafür im Header-Bereich noch einen Link wo auch die neuen Nachrichten angezeigt werden. Kann sein, dass ich das nochmals woanders einbaue. Es gibt aber für PMs noch zwei weiter Benachrichtigungs-Optionen.
> 
> Unter Kontrollzentrum -> Einstellungen ändern -> Private Nachrichten:
> 
> E-Mail-Benachrichtigung bei neuen Privaten Nachrichten.Popup-Fenster bei einer neuen Privaten Nachricht.


ah, danke

----------


## Poison :)

> Ja, das hast du beim letzten Update auch bemängelt. Werd's wieder hinzufügen. 
> 
> 
> Ja, das stört mich auch. Moderne Web-Designer - wollen sogenanntes tabellenloses Layout und dann bringen sie es nicht hin  Das Blöde ist dass die Signatur erst anfängt, wo links die User-Info aufhört


thx!  :Way To Go:

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> kann man posts jetzt nicht mehr bewerten oder check ich grad was ned?

 Links unten auf den Stern klicken.

----------


## georg

Das tät ich umbenennen. Also ich hab da bei meiner Spache - im Übrigen hab ich mich meines Wissens nie für denglische Ausdrücke stark gemacht  :Wink:  - _Renomme_ stehen. Was für _Beitrag bewerten_ - oder wie immer du das nennen willst - eine komische Bezeichnung ist.

----------


## Testnoox

> Das tät ich umbenennen. Also ich hab da bei meiner Spache - im Übrigen hab ich mich meines Wissens nie für denglische Ausdrücke stark gemacht  - _Renomme_ stehen. Was für _Beitrag bewerten_ - oder wie immer du das nennen willst - eine komische Bezeichnung ist.


Du hast die Sprache "Deutsch Du". Das ist die Standard-Übersetzung. Ich hab damals mal gefragt, ob es "Beitrag" und "Themen" heißen soll (original), oder so wie früher "Thread" und "Post". Da haben die meisten Mods für letzteres gestimmt. Deswegen habe ich das beibehalten. In dieser Sprachversion (Deutsch Rangers) heißt es "Rangers-Rating".

----------


## Testnoox

Hier die Liste der Wörter, die ich ausgetauscht habe. Ich glaube ich hab aber diesmal ein paar Begriffe original gelassen. Und mittlerweile macht das Austauschen ein Programm. Bei den letzten Updates bin ich alleine für die Übersetzung 2-3 Tage gesessen. Das Problem sind Änderungen, bei denen sich der Fall ändert. Z.B. "das Thema" -> "der Thread". Da muss man meist händisch durchgehen. 




> ok Avatarern -> Avataren (von Benutzerbildern/Userbildern)
> Avatar -> (Fälle prüfen)
> ok Avatarer -> Avatare
> s Avatar -> prüfen
> 
> Anhangs-Rechte
> Anhang -> Attachment
> Anhänge -> Attachments
> Anhangs-Rechte -> Attachment-Rechte
> ...


Außerdem werden die Benachrichtigungs-Mails geändert. Sind etwas persönlicher und weniger förmlich.

----------


## noox

Hier findet man ein paar Infos, Tipps und Tricks. Smileys, weniger heller Style, Datei-Upload,  Video-Einbindung, Antworten/Direkt antworten:
Forum-Update: Infos und Tipps & Tricks





> bitte unbedingt unter den aktuellen thread/unter  direkt antworten auch die navi-zeile setzen die darüber ist
> wenns das auch darunter gibt fällt die navigation um einiges leichter!


Das gibt's jetzt auch.


Ansonst habe ich noch gefixt, bzw. eingestellt:

Bugfix: Galerie-SucheMarktplatz: Bilder auf Marktplatz-StartseiteMarktplatz: Anhänge unten stimmen nichtBugfix: Avatar und Bilder Auf dh-rangers.comNavigation unten.Bugfix: Unvollständiger Link in Mails.Sprache auf auf aktuelle Version upgedatetFehlerhafte Uralt-Posts korrigiertFont Tags entferntWer ist online: Layoutkorrekturen/OptimierungenStartseite:  Layoutkorrekturen/OptimierungenThread-Liste:  Layoutkorrekturen/OptimierungenKürzen der Message in den Benachrichtigungs-MailsRechter Rahmen beim Poste bei den Thread-AdsThread-Ad: Video ausnehmenThread Ad: Minimal höheUnicode-Problem im Bikepark-VerzeichnisGalerie Signaturen (Anführungszeichen, Umlaute)Alte Smileys aktiviertDunklere Thread-Ansicht.Dateimanager bei allen User deaktiviertZitate in Posts auf Rangers-Seite (Marktplatz etc.)Marktplatz: Bugfix für Schreiben neuer Einträge.Quick Reply/AntwortenForum: Login führt zu falschen SeiteQuick Reply Button wenn man ausgeloggt ist deaktivieren

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

Mir is aufgefallen, dass bei mir (IE, Firefox weiß ich nicht mehr, muss ich am abend noch mal probieren) die letzte Zeile der Signatur und unten die Zeile, die anzeigt, wo man sich befindet, zur Hälfte abgeschnitten ist.
Bei der Signatur ist es nicht weiter tragisch, da man in der eigenen Signatur nur unten eine leere Zeile dazu hängen müsste...
Ich weiß nicht, obs nur bei mir so ist, oder bei anderen auch...

----------


## noox

Welchen IE verwendest du?

Mit IE 8 haut's bei mir hin. Siehe Anhang. Auch die untere Navigationsleiste wird bei mir korrekt angezeigt. Oder meinst du was anderes?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

In der Firma wird der Internet Explorer 7 verwendet...
Wird wahrscheinlich so sein, dass der veraltete IE das nicht mehr ordentlich darstellen kann...
Das schaut dann bei mir so aus.

----------


## noox

Mhm....

Unglaubliche Browser-Verteilung:
50% Firefox
23% IE
16% Safari
9% Chrome
3% Opera

Vom IE (in Klammer Prozente insgesamt)
1% 1.0 (0,23%, 300 Besuche)
77% 8.0 (18%, 20.500 Besuche)
18% 7.0 (4,1%, 4.787 Besuche)
4% 6.0 (1%, 1.100 Besuche)

Ich vermute mal, dass ich mich um den 7.0er IE nicht mehr extra kümmere. 

Aber die Verteilung ist nicht verwunderlich. Ich komme mit dem IE auch nimmer zurecht. Ich verwende wie gesagt Firefox und Chrome. In Firefox, Chrome und Safari schaut die Seite auch am besten aus.

4.700 Besuche kommen übrigens schon von Mobile Devices. iPhone führt da mit 2.700 vor Android mit 760, dicht gefolgt von iPad und iPod  :Confused:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

interessante Statistik...
Hats nicht einmal geheißen, dass noch immer ein Großteil der im Internet surfenden den IE verwenden?
Wär interessant, wo meine Zugänge von meinem Handy aus gerechnet werden...
zum Mobile Device oder zu Opera (Mit dem Programm bin ich im Netz...)

Von meiner Warte aus brauchst die Seite für den IE 7 nicht mehr aktualisieren.
Bin gerade drauf gekommen, dass ich doch Firefox am Firmenlapi installieren kann...

----------


## noox

> Wär interessant, wo meine Zugänge von meinem Handy aus gerechnet werden...
> zum Mobile Device oder zu Opera (Mit dem Programm bin ich im Netz...)


Gute Frage. Vermutlich hängts davon ab, wie der Opera am iPhone konfiguriert ist. Normalerweise senden die Browser einen Erkennungsstring mit. Grad beim Opera hat man den zumindest früher leicht faken können (z.B. sagen, man ist IE). Microsoft hatte ja früher ihre Seiten extra so gemacht, dass sie auf anderen Browsern als IE scheiße aussehen bzw. unbenutzbar sind. Absichtlich reingebaut die Säcke!

----------


## noox

Noch ein Fix:

Beim Forums-Kalender ist die Wochenansicht jetzt optimiert. Hatte vorher fixe Höhe, sodass viele Termine abgeschnitten wurden. Außerdem waren die Navigationselemente rechts, sodass für den Kalender zu wenig Platz war.

----------


## Poison :)

irgendwie is der antworten button weg! hab nurnoch direkt antworten da!

ausserdem sind signaturen und navigation unterm thread halb abgeschnitten!

----------


## noox

Das mit den Signaturen und der Navi wurde schon mal angeführt. Du verwendest vermutlich den IE7? 

Dass der Button  nicht da ist, ist echt seltsam. Drecksbrowser. Ich kann das jedenfalls nicht so schnell lösen, weil ich erstens grad was anderes mache und zweitens ich keine IE7 hab. Am besten auf IE8 updaten.

Ist oben der Antworten-Button da?

----------


## Poison :)

oben auch nicht, wobei das erst seit kurzem ist!?

----------


## georg

Kleiner Fehler in der Darstellung. Die Anzahl der Beiträge überlappt die Spalte des letzten Beitrags in der Forenübersicht.
System: Firefox 3.6.15 auf Ubuntu 10.04 NE Display: 1024x600
Siehe Anhang.

----------


## noox

Weil du nicht die Rangers-Standard-Sprache eingestellt hast  :Big Grin: 

In der Rangers-Sprache heißt das "Posts" und da geht es sich aus - also ich hab's so hingetrimmt, dass es sich ausgeht.

Es ist leider so modern ein tabellenloses HTML-Layout zu machen. Man macht da jetzt lauter div, ul und li und versucht dann mit abartigen CSS das so hinzubekommen, dass es ausschaut wie Tabellen. Allerdings geht damit z.B. das mit der automatischen Breitenanpassung nicht.  Deswegen wurden hier fixe %-Werte verwendet. Und zusätzlich noch kompliziert und verschachtelt. Standardmäßig lösen die das so, dass sie die Zeile umbrechen. Sieht aber meiner Meinunch nach katastrophal und total unübersichtlich aus:

Thread:
17.071
Posts:
216.976

Und das geht dann die ganze Spalte so dahin. Schaut scheiße aus und ist schlecht zu lesen. Deswegen habe ich den Umbruch unterbunden.

Kann sein, dass ich mir beim nächsten Update darüber nochmals Gedanken mache. Aber jetzt sicher nicht. Trotzdem danke für's Melden.

----------


## noox

mhm.. es liegt gar nicht nur am "Posts" vs. "Beiträge". Es ist nämlcih auch so, dass bei dir der Text in der rechten Spalte ca. 1 cm mehr Platz braucht als bei mir. Vermutlich hat das Linux eine größere Schriftgröße. Bei mir ist der Text "Suche Leiwande Strecke beim ..." ca. 8 mm innerhalb, bei dir steht er drüber. 

Muss ich halt irgendwo hinschreiben, dass ich Linux nur ab 1280 Pixel Breite unterstütze  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

> Man macht da jetzt lauter div, ul und li und versucht dann mit abartigen CSS das so hinzubekommen, dass es ausschaut wie Tabellen.


 Ist ja logisch. Warum sollte man eine Tabelle mit <table> machen. Wäre ja zu einfach.  :Twisted:

----------


## hugo

Mann, ist das alles grün hier. Und wo sind die Smileys zum Anklicken hin?

----------


## noox

Beim "Direkt Antworten" kannst du oberhalb in der Symbolleiste des Editors auf auf das Smiley Drop Down klicken.

Oder du gehst auf den großen "Antworten" Button - dann hast du die Smiley-Box daneben. 

Falls die Smiley-Drop Down-Box nicht da ist, muss eventuell der Editor umgestellt werden: 

Kontrollzentrum (ganz rechts oben) -> Einstellungen ändern (Menü links mitte) -> Verschiedene Einstellungen (unterer Teil, mittig) -> Posts-/Nachrichten-Editor: -> Erweiterter Editor -> "Änderungen speichern".



Ich hab den erweiterten Editor jetzt als Standard gesetzt. Für neue User wird automatisch der erweiterte Editor verwendet. Eventuell schalte ich es auch für alle bereits registrierten User ein.

Es ist übrigens auch angekündigt, dass es eine Erweiterung geben wird, wo es die Smiley-Box dann auch beim "Direkt Antworten" gibt.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

Kommts mir nur so vor, oder gibts das Unterforum "Ich stell mich mal vor..." nicht mehr?
Oder muss ich wieder zum Augenarzt?

----------


## noox

Ja, das habe ich vor ein paar Wochen entfernt. Bei einer Diskussion unter den Moderatoren hat sich herausgestellt, dass hier nur reingeschrieben wird, aber so gut wie nie geantwortet. Also auch eher sinnlos. Daher ist es weg.

----------

